# Rack pulls... looking for opinions



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 13, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has had a similar positive experience with rack pulls.  Since I don't see many people doing I can only assume they're not a very popular lift however I decided to throw them in into my routine for the past few months and can honestly say it's one of the best exercises I've done.  Not only do I enjoy the lift but everytime I go heavy for four sets of rack-pulls, the next day my traps are screaming, my triceps are sore, my legs feel more sore and I feel like I'm getting stronger on my other lifts since I started incorporating this lift.  I also feel like my upper back has gotten thicker quickly.  Having said that, I was just curious if rack-pulls are something that just happens to work for me or have any of you experienced great progress from this lift.


----------



## cshea2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've heard people say rack pulls are an ego lift, but I disagree completely. Not only are they great for adding thickness to your back, they are great for strengthening your lockout with heavy weight which is where I struggle the most.

I have never really done rack pulls because I don't know where I would put them in. I could not handle doing heavy deads and heavy rack pulls in the same week, that would be counter-productive.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't do rack pulls because my weak point is getting the weight off the ground. That movement certainly has it's place in training.


----------



## buff1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't much care for them... if your goin though a good bulk cycle I could see the place for them


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 13, 2011)

They're great for grip strength, confidence with heavy weights, and upper back development. Never seen anybody really get any carryover to the deadlift though.


----------



## OutWhey (Apr 13, 2011)

The only reason I do rack pulls is to build my back. There is no ego involved for me. I like to rotate every 3-5 weeks with rack pulls and deadlifts.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer reverse band deads.  It's hard to really get your feet in the same groove with a rack pull.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 13, 2011)

I prefer regular deads, never really did rack pulls but a few times.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 13, 2011)

Rodja said:


> I prefer reverse band deads.  It's hard to really get your feet in the same groove with a rack pull.



What's the advantage of using bands besides lighten the load a bit?


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 13, 2011)

I've got my biggest traps yet. (not that big for me) from doing them and I don't really do much else to say that it's a coincidence.  Now I'm currently at my heaviest though.  


Only you know if they are an ego lift.  I'm VERY opinionated about ego lifting.  But I think racks can help you with deads, but I do them for the back and traps more.  I rarely go over 405 on deads.  I might do 675 rack pulls with straps and I know many people in my little gym might say oh he's just showing out, but screw them.  Cause I know there are guys 50lbs lighter than me that can do 800 with no straps.  I just do what I feel I need to do for my goals.  

shoulders up and don't let them roll forward or sag.  Then I do a few sets of shrugs or static holds with 405 or 315 for good measure.  

i really want to work on my forearms and grip strength so i will be going lighter more so i can hold the weight.  Perhaps I'll document a Gaz Grip workout later.  Grip work is sheer pain for me.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2011)

I do them from about 5-6 inches below the knees every 2 to 3 back sessions, but I make sure to use great form and that I am really warmed up well. They will add some thickness to the back but don't let your ego get the best of you.


----------



## Marat (Apr 13, 2011)

Merkaba, any experience with using the fat bars or those blue Fatgripz? I used those Fatgripz on all pulling movements and it certainly contributed to a stronger grip and larger forearms. 

It fits in nicely on those 8+ rep hypertrophy/assistance sets where the weights are about half-ish of one's 1RM.


----------



## Rodja (Apr 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> What's the advantage of using bands besides lighten the load a bit?



You get the advantage of the usual set-up for deads, but it helps primarily for the lockout section of the deadlift.  The top half of the movement will be heavier as the band length shortens and will help to overload the traps/upper back.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 14, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> They're great for grip strength, confidence with heavy weights, and upper back development. Never seen anybody really get any carryover to the deadlift though.



You need to start hanging out with some new people then. There is a huge carryover.


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Apr 14, 2011)

i use to do rack pulls and loved it. i use to set the pins just below the knees everyother week after other lat exercises and got a good pump in upper back and traps. it also didnt effect my bad lower back i use to have when i was feeling better and didnt want to re-injure it on regular deads till i was 100%.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2011)

HeavyBomber said:


> You need to start hanging out with some new people then. There is a huge carryover.



Or maybe none of the people i hang out with have a problem locking out heavy weights 

Much like Merkaba, my max deadlift is 440 and my rack pull is 705. A friend of mine has a 660 deadlift, and his rack pull is 900+. Every body else has a similar 200-300lb increase during rack pulls.

Never even feel it below the lats during the lift, all the stress seems to be in the lats and traps and that general area. I've seen far more improvement in my deadlift from going the opposite way and standing on a box and deadlifting off the floor with increased ROM and lighter weights rather than rack pulling with less ROM and heavier weights.

Maybe for suited lifters it might be different, but i don't know anybody who uses a suit so i can't really comment on that. All i know is that in a whole range of abilities we have at our gym, very few people have seen carryover from rack pulls that are worth speaking about.

Fun exercise though, and still worth a place in a ME rotation. I also like deads with farmers walks handles. Neutral grip is fun.


----------



## Flathead (Apr 14, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Or maybe none of the people i hang out with have a problem locking out heavy weights
> 
> Much like Merkaba, my max deadlift is 440 and my rack pull is 705. A friend of mine has a 660 deadlift, and his rack pull is 900+. Every body else has a similar 200-300lb increase during rack pulls.
> 
> ...


 
I suit up for all 3 of my lifts & I feel like it get more out of deficit deads than I do from rack pulls. "Weighted Glute-Ham Raises is my favorite tool to build lockout strength for deads.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2011)

Flathead said:


> I suit up for all 3 of my lifts & I feel like it get more out of deficit deads than I do from rack pulls. "Weighted Glute-Ham Raises is my favorite tool to build lockout strength for deads.



I love deficit deads. I've tried a few different heights and it's just a killer exercise.

We really need to get a GHR in our gym. Everybody rigs them up in totally different ways using what we have, it's hilarious. Gotta get a proper one at some point, haha.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 15, 2011)

Marat said:


> Merkaba, any experience with using the fat bars or those blue Fatgripz? I used those Fatgripz on all pulling movements and it certainly contributed to a stronger grip and larger forearms.
> 
> It fits in nicely on those 8+ rep hypertrophy/assistance sets where the weights are about half-ish of one's 1RM.



I'm primarily in Fitness19...so no fat bars!  
I might check out the fat grips though!


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Or maybe none of the people i hang out with have a problem locking out heavy weights
> 
> Much like Merkaba, my max deadlift is 440 and my rack pull is 705. A friend of mine has a 660 deadlift, and his rack pull is 900+. Every body else has a similar 200-300lb increase during rack pulls.
> 
> ...



eh, maybe I should have just said rack pulls have helped my dead lift a lot. Whatever works -figure it out.


----------

